# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Fevereiro 2017



## cova beira (31 Jan 2017 às 12:28)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


---



modelos começam a dar sinais de que o aquecimento estratosferico terá consequencias na media dos ensembles do europeu mostra um potente bloqueio a norte que poderá dar origem a siberiana.


----------



## james (31 Jan 2017 às 12:38)

Ainda a grande distância, mas quer o ECM  quer o GFS   começam a vislu


cova beira disse:


> modelos começam a dar sinais de que o aquecimento estratosferico terá consequencias na media dos ensembles do europeu mostra um potente bloqueio a norte que poderá dar origem a siberiana.




Acima das 200 horas, o GFS vai ensaiando já umas cotas de neve baixinhas para uma entrada marítima.

Terá já alguma relação com essa possibilidade?


----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2017 às 15:33)

GFS já começa a ver possíveis movimentações dos anticiclones, um para a zona da Escandinávia, que é um bom posicionamento para a entrada de frio Siberiano na Europa.
Se isto ocorrer precisamos que mais peças se componham para que o frio chegue ao nosso país e depois precipitação, vamos ver que ocorre nas próximas runs.


----------



## qwerl (31 Jan 2017 às 18:49)

Entre 5a e domingo vamos ter uma situação de vento com rajadas fortes e precipitação forte e contínua, associada a várias depressões em cavamento a passar ligeiramente a norte da Galiza. Durante a passagem das mesmas estas irão comprimir as isóbaras para sul, provocando vários picos de vento com rajadas a rondar os 90/100km/h em especial no litoral Norte, e a rondar os 75/80km/h no litoral centro, e que provavelmente possam chegar aos 110/120km/h nas zonas montanhosas e expostas. Obviamente que a partir de Sexta a certeza é menor e um ligeiro deslocamento das depressões pode significar maior ou menor intensidade do vento.






Em relação à precipitação também destaca-se o período de 5ª a domingo com chuva persistente e por vezes forte, com acumulações a atingir os 300mm nas zonas montanhosas do Norte e de 100/200mm generalizadamente no litoral Norte, sendo o dia mais gravoso o de 6ª feira, em que segundo o GFS as acumulações podem atingir ou ultrapassar os 150mm nas mesmas zonas montanhosas (Gerês, Freita, etc...). Obviamente que isto ainda pode estar sujeito a alterações, no entanto tivemos alguns episódios semelhantes o ano passado e penso que este não deverá ser muito diferente






Há que tomar as precauções habituais, com especial atenção também ao estado do mar durante este período. Serão verdadeiros dias de inverno rigoroso


----------



## cova beira (31 Jan 2017 às 22:05)

james disse:


> Ainda a grande distância, mas quer o ECM  quer o GFS   começam a vislu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pela maneira como os grandes centros de acçao se estão a posicionar vão começar a haver saídas dos modelos muito boas claro que não significa que se concretizem, vamos continuar a acompanhar para já parece que fevereiro traz o inverno


----------



## Cesar (1 Fev 2017 às 09:42)

Grande tempestade a caminho.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2017 às 11:11)

Ao eventual bloqueio a norte da Europa, poderá corresponder entradas depressionárias a NO da península, o que para nós pode ser bom no que toca a chuva e frio polar marítimo.
Aguardamos próximas indicações dos modelos. Mas parece interessante o fevereiro...


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Saída do ECM acabadinha de sair do forno.









http://meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2017 às 19:29)

@António josé Sales visto que as imagens são todas retiradas do MeteoCiel, acho que não há necessidade de "esticar" o tópico ainda mais com uma imagem de todas as horas da run do ECMWF. Melhor seria discutir um pouco o que achas e colocar um link para a carta mais importante, ou para o site do MeteoCiel onde o resto das imagens estão disponíveis.

Post editado.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2017 às 19:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ao eventual bloqueio a norte da Europa, poderá corresponder entradas depressionárias a NO da península, o que para nós pode ser bom no que toca a chuva e frio polar marítimo.


De acordo com o que escrevi hoje de manhã, nesta saída que o @António josé Sales nos acaba de mostrar, vemos que há uma massa de ar polar marítimo a NO da Península Ibérica, a qual dará origem a uma "Cut-Off" ao largo do continente entre os dias 10 e dia 11 de fevereiro.
É óbvio que ainda falta muito tempo, mas o ECMWF "ver" esta possibilidade faz-nos sonhar...


----------



## salgado (2 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

Parece que o GFS também acompanha a previsão de cut-off...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 22:51)

Previsão da precipitação para os próximos dias:





O NO da península está bem representado...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2017 às 17:14)

A partir das 100h o GFS prevê uma cut-off, e pelo modelo, não nos vai largar assim tão rapidamente. A ISO 0ºC também se deve manter durante alguns dias, deixando as cotas de neve baixas. 

De facto, o cenário previsto na Europa pelo GFS é uma grande confusão. Parece que um anticiclone no Atlântico e outro no Norte da Europa é suficiente para que as baixas pressões invadem a Europa e tragam chuva predominantemente para o sul. 

Uma das saídas:






Já sabemos como são as depressões com núcleo em Portugal, basta uma ligeira mudança na posição para a chuva ir para a outro lado.


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 22:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2017 às 22:19)

Pek disse:


>


Wati???


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2017 às 22:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Wati???


Cut off 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (5 Fev 2017 às 22:52)

GFS a prever um belo sábado, cotas neve baixas e muita precipitação, ja alguns dias que anda prever chuva e neve, vamos ver se mantem esta consistência.
Para a minha região seria um nevão a antiga


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

Seria mesmo um evento a antiga mas temos de ter cuidado por causa das altas expectativas. os próximos dois dias vão ser decisivos.... já merecíamos um evento destes! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (5 Fev 2017 às 23:21)

Já mesmo Calado, pode ser que seja desta, que belo cenário mesmo, belas temperaturas com vento de leste mas moderado a forte, ate parece que podemos ter alguma tempestade neve é para desconfiar


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2017 às 23:34)

ACalado disse:


> Seria mesmo um evento a antiga mas temos de ter cuidado por causa das altas expectativas. os próximos dois dias vão ser decisivos.... já merecíamos um evento destes!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Hum... Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia, uma pequena alteração nas próximas saídas e tudo se esfuma.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Fev 2017 às 23:36)

Podem-me dizer quais eram as condições em termos de T850 e T500, no nevão de 2010, 9/10 janeiro?

Não acredito que caia algo aqui, a 380-480m, mas enfim talvez nalgum momento de maior precipitação, caia alguma coisa. Para já, começa a chover primeiro, pelo que o evento seria sempre diferente.

Mas gostaria de comparar as condições. Lembro-me vagamente que ainda nevava aqui com T850 a -1C, mas não me lembro da T500.


----------



## Norther (5 Fev 2017 às 23:54)

nessa altura tinhamos frio acumulado e foi entrada de uma frente de SO


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2017 às 17:09)

Última saída do GFS põe a cut-off mais para SW, como disse, basta uma pequena mudança para a chuva ir toda:






Aguardemos as próximas saídas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

Estamos a 4 dias e qualquer movimentação da correcta localização da depressão alterará o local exacto onde a precipitação irá cair. Mas não me parece que fique no mar...
Há que começar a olhar com muita atenção para o Sul do país e SW de Espanha, pois o cenário começa a ser medonho.. mesmo que o GFS corte 50% será um evento enorme... Se não cortar muito... Ui ui.. tenho recordações interessantes...

Estamos a falar atualmente de 120mm em 24h.... Isto a 80/90h do evento


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

Bela saída do GFS 12Z:

Apesar da depressão se esquivar um bocado para a esquerda, parece que se mantém perto de Portugal. 

Os acumulados para o Sul voltam a chamar a atenção, principalmente no sotavento algarvio, 60 mm em 6 horas!


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Fev 2017 às 19:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bela saída do GFS 12Z:
> 
> Apesar da depressão se esquivar um bocado para a esquerda, parece que se mantém perto de Portugal.
> 
> Os acumulados para o Sul voltam a chamar a atenção, principalmente no sotavento algarvio, 60 mm em 6 horas!



É na realidade uma pena caso se confirme o desvio, é uma depressão interessante e também o ECM parece ver o mesmo.
Vamos ver pois o potencial é estimável, vamos seguindo e vendo


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Que complicação está feita na depressão _cut-off_ retrógada que se expande e se forma uma região depressionária nos Açores (GFS e ECM).






Até o GEM mostra um cenário mais simples.






Regiões depressionárias abrangentes sem CAPE's para dar origem a umas trovoadas e trombas é uma seca. Além de que no GFS as zonas passíveis de ocorrer chuva mais forte não seriam assim tão abrangentes (muitas intrusões de ar seco em altitude):


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2017 às 19:33)

O output do GFS não mostra muita chuva em geral (a HR será péssima). Mas mostra condições favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados - fracos - no G. Oriental aquando da passagem do sistema frontal associado à depressão.

Não sei que variáveis são utilizadas pelo modelo nesta apresentação (e muito menos a interpretação da escala) para classificar o risco mas cá deixo a estimativa do GFS:






Faltam ainda algumas dias e bastam que algumas variáveis mudem para que este 'perigo' desapareça.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 11:58)

De acordo com os modelos avizinham-se algumas semanas de estabilidade e com temperaturas a superar os 20ºC em algumas regiões, tirando alguns dias de céu nublado não verifico nada de relevante ao nível da precipitação. Ainda assim e mesmo sabendo que falta pouco mais de 1 mês para terminar o Inverno, não posso atirar a toalha ao chão sabendo de antemão que o nosso Clima é um quebra-cabeças, basta relembrar o ano transacto.

*ECMWF*






*GFS*






*GEM*


----------



## cova beira (18 Fev 2017 às 12:33)

espera-se novo aquecimento estratosférico para daqui a alguns dias, deverão começar-se a ver novas mudanças nos modelos pois para já estão péssimos.


----------



## Cesar (20 Fev 2017 às 18:21)

já se ve essa mudança.


----------



## 1337 (20 Fev 2017 às 19:25)

Aliás os modelos já vêm alguma precipitação na próxima Segunda Feira, pelo menos para o Norte.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2017 às 23:40)

Com a cut-off ali temporariamente estacionada a Sul de Portugal, são de esperar para os próximos dias algumas poeiras vindas de África.


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2017 às 12:29)

A perspectiva do GFS relativamente à situação da próxima semana tem vindo a melhorar, o ECMWF parece querer ir atrás mas está mais cauteloso.

Ainda assim não seria nada mau, vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas.

GFS












ECMWF


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2017 às 11:56)

Pelo GFS era um Carnaval bem molhado


----------



## Cesar (26 Fev 2017 às 00:45)

Parece que Março vai começar com chuva e algum frio.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

Parece que poderá estabelecer-se um padrão com a corrente de jacto, nesta semana e eventualmente na seguinte, a passar ligeiramente a norte da Península Ibérica.
A confirmar-se este cenário, o Norte e parte do centro do continente iriam beneficiar disto com a muita chuva prevista.
A confirmar nos próximos dias...


----------



## Cesar (26 Fev 2017 às 11:56)

Parece que ainda há esperança para neve aos 600 metros no fim de semana que vem.


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2017 às 18:59)

O Europeu tem a melhor previsão para neve abaixo dos 800m no norte e centro do continente, com temperaturas a rondarem de -2ºC aos 1400m sensivelmente e -30ºC aos 5000m a partir de sexta a tarde.


----------

